# How to deal with TH/SS terminators?



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

What on gods green earth is the best way to tackle terminators with thunderhammer and storm shield ? im all ears cheers.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

What army do you play? We kinda need more info to be of help.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I would just use a lot of shots. If you use high power low ap shots, they'll still survive from the invuln. But like anything else the more saves you have to make, the more chances you have of failing them. You don't want to neglect other units coming at you, but if you pour enough fire into them they'll die quick enough.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I use ultramarines, Im tryin not to end up using hundreds of points of stuff to take out 200 points worth of terms all in a decent amount of turns


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OK. If they're riding up in a landraider, simply use a MM land speeder to run over and wreck their ride T1. Now they're walking they're much less of a threat as you can simply out-walk them. But what if they're with a Gating Librarian or it's a Kayvaan Shrike list you say? Pick a squad that has a lot of low S firepower, like sternguard, devestators with HBs, hell even scouts or tactical squads. Sheer firepower will wither them like anything, and you're not using your top units to take them out. However, if you want to do it the old fashioned way, there are two options:
- Librarian with Null Zone and a squad of lightning claw armed termies = poor invun saves and a messy end as you're striking first.
- Grab every 10 man squad in your army, bait him out so he gets close enough, then assault with all your grunts. Chances are if there are enough models, you'll wipe him with sheer number of attacks. If not, he's then tied down for most of the game killing grunts.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

hmm thanks for the help but nothing rock solid there, im thinking like thunderfire cannon with drop pod with the rocket upgrade whats that like 155 points plant it down wherever I need it all i need is a couple of turns shooting and if the terms get to close they will suffer the extra shots from the tech marine and the rocket pods large blast I might try that


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Vindicator will tackle a terminator squad, that what i normal run in my ultra smurf army for dealing with them or maybe 2 incase i lose one.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Shouldn't this be on the tactics forum?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Yep. :victory:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Normally Vindicator's solve the problem of Terminators quite well. Use Null Zone on a Librarian first, then drop the Vindicator shell on them, and finish off what's left with whatever spare plasma/lascannon's you have


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a big fan of drowning them in bullets. I don't care if they're taking their 2+ save. If they have to roll 10-15 of them some termies are gonna die. Even a six man squad will be fairly ineffective once they take 3 casualties.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I suppose it should be in the tactics page my bad, can you all ever forgive me!
I still wanna keep the points down at all cost vindicators and librarians would be reasonable costly but it does sound a decent bet


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

smash the transport in the face and then avoid them, they are pretty slow moving with the big hulking terminator armour whilst a 3+invun is a pain in the ass.

I'd just run around them and let them inffectively swat at the air in my wake
If not, i'd got lots of shots at high ap, better to keep your high ap for standard marines to get those guaranteed kills


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Id say bolters/Vindicator is your best bet. As marines dont get buckets of plasma all over the place (although plasma devastators would be a good option?) I'd save those shots. I usually play guard, so they're never much of a problem, i find lasguns kill them fine for me, and i have an abundance of template weapons. Don't be shy to go and smash them in the face with power weapons either. They strike last rememberr, i've found my 30 man blob with 4 power weapons hidden inside (commissar, 3 sergeants) deals with them easily as they smash 10-12 guardsmen and i kill 3ish termies and finish them the next round. 

Try in order: 
Plasma devastators
Vindicator
Lotsa bolters 
Assault marine Assault! (take Power weapons!)


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

5 Man Sternguard Squad in a drop pod all with combi plasmas, land, rapid fire the plasmas x 10 shots. AP2 so no armour save give them the 5+ only.

Or a well placed single plasma cannon shot can take out all 5 with the AP2.

Plasma weapons are your friend when facing termie heavy lists.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

tsne16487 said:


> 5 Man Sternguard Squad in a drop pod all with combi plasmas, land, rapid fire the plasmas x 10 shots. AP2 so no armour save give them the 5+ only.
> 
> Or a well placed single plasma cannon shot can take out all 5 with the AP2.
> 
> Plasma weapons are your friend when facing termie heavy lists.


Little thing called storm shields pal, which is why they are such a pain in the hole. I find lotsa bolters or (i play space wolves) a shit load of frag missiles. Otherwise plasma cannons are decent enough


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

mcmuffin said:


> Little thing called storm shields pal, which is why they are such a pain in the hole. I find lotsa bolters or (i play space wolves) a shit load of frag missiles. Otherwise plasma cannons are decent enough


Fair play, but as someone above said, you dont have to destroy the entire squad, if you take a 6 man squad down to 3 it redyuces their effectiveness massively.

By removing their 2+, then they are forced to roll all their 3+ saves and they will fail enough if you keep pouring on the plasma.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

tsne16487 said:


> By removing their 2+, then they are forced to roll all their 3+ saves and they will fail enough if you keep pouring on the plasma.


So you're wasting your low AP weapons on a unit just to make their save one worse? Not really worth it. 2+ or 3+ doesn't matter, you just need to make them roll a lot of saves. You do that with bolters or frag missile spam.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im a fan of Flaming them with 4 Templates (Yeah auto hits) and then assault whats left. Mass attacks for the Pwn. You can get a 10 man Sqaud of Sternguard with Combi Flamers and pour on the mass FIRE. Charge whats left equal a damn near auto win.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Get a bigger unit of TH/SS Termies yourself.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Quantity over quality. If you shoot em enough something has to die. many bolters/storm bolters/ anything you can get lots of are good.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i agree with mass fire/combat. ive killed a unit of 5 TH/SS termis with a unit of 10 ripper swarms  swarms FTW !!!


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> i agree with mass fire/combat. ive killed a unit of 5 TH/SS termis with a unit of 10 ripper swarms  swarms FTW !!!


that was fail rolling (hoping it isnt me)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no it wasnt you, it might have been kenyon, or jack


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a question that comes up an awful lot.

Whenever you see TH/SS terminators on a roster, you can instantly see whether they are to deepstrike, drop pod or roll around in a LR.

After that, they are not a particularly quick unit. They do not have a huge number of attacks in combat. They do not have a brilliant Weapon Skill.

A standard unit of marines will hold these terminators in place for 2 turns minimum.

So the answer is simple. Throw them a bait unit, or focus high volumes of small arms fire on them.

If I had a penny everytime this thread came up I'd be oh so rich 

Failing that, ignore them. They don't score.


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wax said:


> So you're wasting your low AP weapons on a unit just to make their save one worse? Not really worth it. 2+ or 3+ doesn't matter, you just need to make them roll a lot of saves. You do that with bolters or frag missile spam.


Yeah but you wound on 2's with Plasma, so your going to force them to make alot more saves. Bolters wound on 4, so do half as many wounds again.

An advancing Termie squad can be a scary prospect to your fire base, so I would say its not wasting AP2 shots when its causing twice as many wounds as standard loadout marines can do.

It works in my list, and its what my army is set up for. May not work for everyone, and probably wont. I started bringing in more plasma weapons specifically to deal with Termies, as I found I was using my Las Cannons on them and wasting my long shots on infantry instead of armour. Plus when I hit th etermies with Las Cannons I only get one shot, and one kils possibly. With a good plasma cannon shot I can hit all 5 termies in a unit if their spaced right. And cause 5 wounds with one shot forcing him to make 5 3+ saves.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Then stick to assault cannons or autocannons if you're worried about not wounding - plus you get more shots,


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok id only really use plasma loadout on my dreads cuz past history tells me my shit always over heats and expensive shit dies, so all in all I think outs safe to say mass good old bolter fire is the way the truth and the light so say the majority anyways  he he happy days terminating terminators.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

There's not a lot you can do to out-nasty them in combat without playing GK, so I'd go with Sternguard, probably with a mix of combi-flamers and combi-meltas. Don't fire the meltas at the Terminators, just keep them for when you DO need to kill a vehicle. 

Anyhow, when they're at 13"+ use Hellfire Rounds to keep them rolling saves, and when they get to within 12" move forwards and use the combi-flamers, then ASSAULT. Probably not with the Sternguard unless you've got other units in too, but assault all the same. The only thing worse than being in combat with Assault Terminators is being in combat with charging Assault Terminators (unless of course you have Blight Grenades, but you should still charge to get another 5+ attacks).

Null Zone is a must. Absolutely. Librarians are so great, it's rare that you won't want to take one (double Biker Command Squads, or twin MotF for Dreadnoughts and Beamers, I guess). A Librarian with Avenger and Null Zone will buff the Sternguard to the point that they become a contender for the best anti-rock unit out there.

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Funny side not I killed a unit of 7 TH/SS terminators with a 10 man squad of proxied flayed ones last game. So in short anything with 4 attacks on the charge will often beat a squad of TH/SS terminators, just don't let the enemy get the charge.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Master of the forge on a bike with a conversion beamer, problem solved


----------

